# DSIR620.INF anyone?



## wizardinho (Apr 28, 2005)

I got this file totally corrupted on a driver CD with the Infrared USB stick from DonShine electronics. Can't find it on the net either. I would be very grateful if someone could send me this file, it has only 3 KB  From what I have heard, it would also be helpful to some others since it seems that entire series of their driver CDs was corrupted.

I need the version for Windows XP.

Thanx in advance. Mail is: wizardinho at yahoo dot com.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

from searching it apears it's main use is in mobile phones
http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=3&q=http://ucables.com/searchlog/51.php&e=7370


----------



## wizardinho (Apr 28, 2005)

Actually this search result has nothing to do with this driver, this page seems to be some kind of doorway or keyword-getter. I would really appreciate if anyone has those 2 files, one (DSIR620.INF) is 3KB and other (DSIR620.SYS) is 29KB. For WinXP. Thanx!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try the manufacturer's website. They should have working drivers you can download.


----------



## jugo33 (Jun 18, 2005)

wizardinho said:


> Actually this search result has nothing to do with this driver, this page seems to be some kind of doorway or keyword-getter. I would really appreciate if anyone has those 2 files, one (DSIR620.INF) is 3KB and other (DSIR620.SYS) is 29KB. For WinXP. Thanx!


I have the driver you need!!! :grin:


----------



## ng_kevin (Jul 28, 2005)

jugo33 said:


> I have the driver you need!!! :grin:


 i have got those driver files on the disc..
i have tried install it with the setup file..
my os does not seems to be detecting anything else.

If someone knows how to activate the IRDA, please reply!


----------



## rae4sp (Aug 2, 2005)

jugo33 said:


> I have the driver you need!!! :grin:


UPDATE - the proverbial turn machine off and on - the driver insatllation worked!


Hmmm - after plugging in my U2IRDA mini.. it looks for the DSIR620.SYS file..
So I point it to these to files and the wizard just spins and spins...

Any clue?
Rae


----------

